# Passed the CGC!



## cjauch (Jul 2, 2009)

I can hardly believe it, but Trooper passed his CGC this evening... It was a long road and he did have to do the supervised separation twice (he just wants to be with his people!), but he ended up passing. I am a proud mama tonight.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That is so exciting!!!

CONGRATS TO BOTH OF YOU!!!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Good job! 
Sheilah


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Here is ANOTHER bouquet for you and Trooper! What a Trooper!!! 

So happy that your hard work with him paid off!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Hearty congrats to both you and Trooper. The last part of the test is truly the hardest. I used to have a Trooper too!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Way to go!!!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats! We love GSD good citizens!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

That's a great achievement. Way to go Trooper!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!! I think all GSD's love to be with thier people. Havoc had trouble with that part of the test too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Woohoo!! That's great! The only reason Jax passed seperation part of the test is my obedience instructor and her SO were there. And she had spent the entire day at a dog show so she was exhausted! LOL


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's great.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)




----------



## cjauch (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you everyone!!


----------

